# Microsoft updates SkyDrive, adds new features and apps



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft spent years treating SkyDrive like the black sheep of the family. It was hidden in the corner, no connection to anything else, and no notable features to speak of. SkyDrive finally got some attention recently, and its going to be built into Windows 8. But now were really getting the goods as Redmond is rolling out a new version of SkyDrive with a ton of improvements.

The first thing to know is that the SkyDrive cloud storage service will be available in more places. There will soon be apps for Android and iOS that let users access, upload, and share files. Both Windows and Mac OS X desktops will get a SkyDrive app too. Microsoft is making a more robust developer API available that lets third-party apps store and access any file type, so you will be seeing SkyDrive in more places.

Read More


----------

